# Feral Pigeon in My Loft



## jstavinoha (Apr 27, 2017)

Has anyone ever had an extra pigeon show up in their loft? I went to close my babies up for the night, being they get turned out every day for exercise and freedom to be birds. Tonight, however, there was an extra pigeon in my loft. Pretty little thing, too. Will it stick around if I let it out tomorrow with my babies? I really hope it does.


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

I'd keep him indoors and feed him for a few days before letting him back out if you intend to offer him a place to stay!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Any new birds really should be quarantined for a month before being put in with your birds, just to make sure they are healthy, and not carrying anything that they could pass on to your birds.


----------



## jstavinoha (Apr 27, 2017)

Yeah.... I thought about that. It looks like a young bird. I haven't had a chance to see any of it's droppings yet to see if they look normal, either. I guess I'll open up the loft tomorrow and see what it does. If it stays, it stays. If not, then that's fine too. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jstavinoha (Apr 27, 2017)

Will do! Thanks


----------



## jstavinoha (Apr 27, 2017)

Opened the loft this morning to see what would happen with the feral bird. Well needless to say, it took off with my bunch. Got a little worried that it would try and coax my group too far from the loft. They were gone for some time. However, when they returned the feral wasn't with them. I'll do another head count this evening.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Wonder if he will come back.


----------



## jstavinoha (Apr 27, 2017)

Idk.... Kinda hope so.


----------

